# I Won An Auto Perpetual Calendar



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Or something. I wake up this morn do a quick check on certain sites. Checks fleabay, hmm I won something and had really forgot about that I bidded. Big piece too kind of almost oversize. So mine for eighty bucks I think, it was from someone I know pretty well over the many years. Won't have it till next week.

Now what the heck does it do? Its an auto perpetual calendar with 3 buttons.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's pretty similar to those Orient perpetuals... maybe it works the same way?


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Think you gotta set it yourself for the perpetual calendar.

The year on the bottom look like you probably got about 10 years left before your year disk runs out of years. It does look pretty interesting though.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It looks like its a bugger to set or reset


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

James said:


> It looks like its a bugger to set or reset


Might be something like this?

http://www.scribd.com/doc/25247678/Manual-Ceas-Orient-Multi-year-Calendar

And I got it wrong up there, I ment Orient Multi-year... I remeber reading a long thread about it, maybe in WUS?...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

James said:


> It looks like its a bugger to set or reset


James, James, James... I thought you wanted to simplify your life. Looks like you picked the wrong time to stop:

a. Drinking

b. Smoking

c. Toking

d. Sex

e. All or none of the above.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I guess its a quad date. Learning already. There is a 2002 as well, mine is the 2000. 2000 runs to 2015 I think, 2002 version runs later in year, stuff, more stuff etc. Seems to be a following of the Wittnauer 2000 & 2002. Saw a wrist shot its bloody huge


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's also bloody gorgeous! Someone, somewhere called those kind of watches as having a "casino-table dial" (you know poker table and blackjack and so on). I think is a good analogy!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ROFLMAO @ BlueKnight.

James ... this is one watch that a manual is required...! Have fun exploring it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

They are still a bargain for a surprisingly complicated Japanese movement.

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep. Interestingly they appeared with Swiss on the dial using up I guess old parts, Japan, Japan S and also Japan Y6404=013 not sure which one this is I believe Japan or Japan S


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow. That watch is like LSD without the LSD.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Had it for a bit now. Just got around to cleaning it up. The Seiko bracelet was toast. Put it on a black strap for now with new spring bars. The movement is actually quite nice a 17 jewel with ball bearing rotor.

Surprise, its a blue dial, cool, who'd thunk it by Davids pics. To give you an idea how oversize it is, that a 20mm strap!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You lucky  :tease:

...and you didn't even knew what a great watch you had won...

It really is something! I must find one like that!! Wait!!... I can't... I mustn't... must resist... tempeptation... :wallbash: :bangin:


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

It's certainly a good looking watch.

I was watching this (or one very similar on fleabay) but am now glad I didn't win - I wouldn't have had a clue how to work it.......

Roy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

therooster said:


> It's certainly a good looking watch.
> 
> I was watching this (or one very similar on fleabay) but am now glad I didn't win - I wouldn't have had a clue how to work it.......
> 
> Roy


You would follow the link above and all would be revealed... aren't you sorry now?...


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Dunno why they put 'Swiss' on a watch that appears to have been badge-engineered by Orient in Japan for Wittnauer's US distributors. Maybe the dial is Swiss...

Anyway, the calendar is really easy to use. You line up the current year with the current month in the lower grid, then in the upper grid you can see the entire month laid out with the days of the week for each date. So you can also look at other dates, say a couple of months ahead when you want to take your holidays and want to book a hotel on a Friday etc. If the calendar has already expired (common problem on these old watches), then you need to find another year with equivalent day-to-date relationships (a bit like setting the time on a pre-Y2K VCR).

Orient were the first to put one of these calendars on a watch. Many others followed, including some that really are Swiss (although of poorer quality than the Orient-Wittnauer). Raketa made them in the USSR and early post-Soviet Russia. Luch still do a quartz version made in Belarus. Avoid the latest Orient versions as the calendar configuration is crap compared to the old ones.

Here's my Raketa 1980-2000










and here's my Luch 1988-2032


----------

